# Utiliser un DD externe comme disque de travail



## émoidonc (29 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un DD externe Storeva Xslim 500 go 5400t/mn USB 3.0  

Ma question est celle ci  :

Puis-je utiliser sans le " fatiguer " ce DD externe comme disque de travail et non pas uniquement comme DD de stockage  

J'ai un iMac Alu 20 pouce de 2007 dont le disque interne qui avait déjà planté plusieurs fois montrant quelques signes de fatigue...vient de  lâcher définitivement, 
Je mettais à jour pour cette raison un clone de mon Système (10.6.8 ) sur une cession de ce  Disque externe 
J'ai donc pu redémarrer mon iMac sur le système Mac OS X installé sur cette cession  

Ne sachant pas encore si je vais pouvoir disposer du budget pour acheter un iMac plus récent, ou si je vais faire réparer celui ci qui n'est plus tout jeune en faisant changer son DD interne, 
ce qui en boutique Apple n'est pas donné (pièces et main d'uvre) et je ne vois pas d'autre solution car changer le DD interne soi même sur iMac est  risqué surtout pour une personne peu douée du tire bouchon comme moi 

Je voulais donc savoir si je pouvais, sans risque pour le Xslim (température ext) m'en servir comme disque de travail 
(Je garde une double sauvegarde sur un autre DD externe plus ancien) et ce pour une durée de quelques mois (2 ou 3) le temps de me retourner (avec mon portefeuille) grâce à ce couple :  "Ordinateur+DD Xlism en disque de travail " et ce quelques heures par jour
...ce qui m'arrangerait bien

Ma dernière question à propos de ce type de DD externe :
Faut t'il mieux dans le cas de cette utilisation en disque de travail (qui le sollicite plus)  éteindre l'ordinateur (la nuit)*  ce qui éteint ce périphérique USB  et le laisse refroidir ...ou mettre l'ordinateur en veille (la nuit), ce qui met le DD en veille aussi mais laisse son témoin lumineux allumé, un témoin lumineux générant autour un léger échauffement de la coque 
(J'avais l'habitude de ne le brancher que lors de son utilisation en sauvegarde, transfert  ext.)
* la nuit ou en cas de non utilisation dans la journée 

Merci a ceux qui pourront m'apporter quelques éclaircissements sur cette combinaison
(qui en terme de rapidité fonctionne correctement)

Cordialement

émoidonc (dans l'obscurité) 

PS: j'ai of course posé par email la question au vendeur du Xslim...mais je n'ai pas encore reçu 
de réponse


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2013)

quelques remarques

bosser avec OS sur DD externe  c'est possible et courant
Alors pour dire vite le DD externe est DD maître , DD central.
Pas de problème  
d'ailleurs je te réponds  depuis un mac et DD avec exactement cette configuration

Par sécurité beaucoup , dans les cas d'utilisation  intensive  privilegient les  DD externes avec leur propre alimentation , c'est à dire non alimentés via le mac
( tu verras pas mal de fils autour de ca, et ce n'est pas lié à la qualité de tel ou tel modèle)


----------



## émoidonc (1 Avril 2013)

...pascalformac pour ta réponse, me voilà rassuré;  
j'avais commandé par sécurité un second DD externes de 500 Go (50 euros), le même modèle, mais en version plus récente qui tourne à 7200 tr/mn 

Celui sur lequel tourne mon OS (si j'ose dire), la version précédente de ce petit  DD USB tourne lui à 5500 tr/mn 

En me baladant sur le web à la recherche d'infos sur la fiabilité des DD externes dans cette configuration, je n'ai rien trouvé  
Une nouvelle recherche "utilisation d'un disque externe ext.." m'a fait tout à l'heure déboucher sur mon post où j'ai pris par la même occasion connaissance de ta réponse.. ici 
J'ai  lu quelque part qu'un disque qui tourne plus lentement chauffe moins...j'en ai déduit qu'il fallait plutôt utiliser en disque de travail la version du DD à 5500 tr/mn..mais j'imagine que ces petits boîtiers alu sont étudiés pour ne pas surchauffer 

Ton info sur l'alimentation autonome du DD externe est intéressante pour une utilisation régulière et prolongée 
Je vais me contenter de ma config actuelle pendant un ou deux mois, en attendant de savoir si je vais faire changer le disque interne de l'Imac..(200 euros en boutique Apple pour mon 20 ") ou si j'investis dans l'acquisition d'un Imac plus récent d'occas ... 

 Encore merci pour tes infos


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2013)

c'est l' inconvenient des imacs, pas facile de remplacer les choses soi même et upgrade limité
( alors qu'un mac mini est plus souple)
ceci dit tu trouveras des tutos pour changer le DD toi même sur tous les macs ou presque


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2013)

émoidonc a dit:


> Je vais me contenter de ma config actuelle pendant un ou deux mois, en attendant de savoir si je vais faire changer le disque interne de l'Imac..(200 euros en boutique Apple pour mon 20 ")



Vu le travail que c'est, je suis en mesure de dire que ce n'est pas cher du tout, à la louche, une fois le prix d'achat du disque, la TVA et toutes les autres charges déduites, il reste environ 110 &#8364; à l'entreprise pour payer son salarié (environ 70 &#8364; avec les charges patronales), ce qui lui laisse 20 &#8364; de bénef avant impôts sur l'opération, soit 15 &#8364; net, pour une heure de travail plus sa marge sur le disque !

Chez un réparateur indépendant (entendre par là "pas sous contrat avec Apple", donc non soumis à ses dictats pour ses tarif d'intervention), tu t'en tirerais avec au moins 100 &#8364; de plus.


----------



## Jacques L (2 Avril 2013)

Comme tout le monde l'a dit plus haut, fonctionner avec un DD externe n'est pas un soucis, 5400 ou 7200 tours, veille ou arrêt même combat (chaleur comprise), je pense que tu perds de la vitesse en USB par rapport à la connection interne IDE, mais rien de tragique.

Tu as l'air un poil réticent sur l'alim externe du DD en USB et ça me paraît pourtant indispensable, mais surtout, surtout, bien vérifier l'enfichage des câbles pour ne pas risquer une interruption en cours de traitement. 

Penche-toi quand même sur les tutos, ce changement est réalisable par tous si on est au calme, qu'on suit pas à pas et qu'on est méticuleux


----------



## socrate (9 Avril 2013)

Quelqu'un a un lien pour un bon  tuto ( utiliser un dd externe comme " disque maitre" sur un Imac et sous 10.8) ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2013)

Pas besoin de tuto, tu connectes le disque, et au moment de l'install d'OS X où il te demande "sur quel disque voulez vous installer ce merveilleux félin ?", tu lui désigne ton disque externe. Pour le reste, c'est tout comme si c'était le disque interne !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas besoin de tuto, tu connectes le disque, et au moment de l'install d'OS X où il te demande "sur quel disque voulez vous installer ce merveilleux félin ?", tu lui désigne ton disque externe. Pour le reste, c'est tout comme si c'était le disque interne !


exactement

et ensuite une fois installé tu verifies - règles  via les preferences systeme  pour que le mac démarre toujours sur ce disque


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> et ensuite une fois installé tu verifies - règles  via les preferences systeme  pour que le mac démarre toujours sur ce disque



En principe, les installations de Mac OS X règlent ce paramètre pour toi ! 

NB t'as un mail !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En principe, les installations de Mac OS X règlent ce paramètre pour toi !


ouep mais autant bien verfier



> NB t'as un mail !


répondu et d'ailleurs y a une ligne sur le sujet macg dedans


----------

